# Old German Owls and Italian Owls



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone here keep OGO or Italian owls? I would like to start keeping them but am not sure where to get them. I have been watching eggbid.com and have seen some but haven't seen any I like. I would like a pair and so I can breed them and I would like to have them to show so The Higher the quality the better. Any Information in appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Matt, George Simon keeps Italian Owls. Haven't seen him on lately but he would be a good person to contact. He is really knowledgeable about pigeons and a very nice person to boot!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

in the Italian owls look for the powder blue colour or the silver colour, those colours are lovely


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My Avatar is of a male powder blue italian owl


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

thanks I was actually looking for a red colored variety. what do you think about a red bar or red check?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

those are common colours, the powder blue has a good reputation for been a very good colour. mostly its personal choice. I like the powder blue varaity.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

ok ill look thanks for your help.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MattD, Power blues are very rare, and I have never seen one for sale, if one was to come up for sale it would very costly.Stick with the red and if you are luckey enough to get a red cock that is carring a second color of blue and if this bird also carries the dilute factor.He could throw red,blue,yellow,silver in both bars and checks.The silver that I speak of here is not the silver that racing people call silver,show people call a dilute blue silver. If you can get the book "BREEDING and INHERITANCE in PIGEONS" by AXEL SELL this is a genetics book and rather easy to understand. I would like to know if you have ever had birds shipped to you,How far from SAN FRANCISCO are you. .GEORGE


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

about 250 miles and no I have never had birds shipped to me but I have shipped before.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi George,

Why are powder blues rare. if we breed powder blue to a powder blue we always get powder blue young. Its rare but not that rare in Sri Lanka


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

we are from the states and I guess that back when they were imported from Italy (I know this because Im italian and I know my family did this) the red ones were more expensive and rare so they brought those to America and so if they had to sell some they could get the biggest bang for their buck.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

We have red ones for USD 30 & the powder blue for USD 35, although some breeders take people for a ride and charge them up to USD 60 for a pair of powder blues.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Gee, Warriec, sounds like you could clean up selling powder blues over here


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Out of curiousity, how much are the powder blues in America


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well they dont always sell because they arent show quality. but if they are about 100 american smackers a pair.


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

I have red bars. and a yellow. Italian owls


----------

